# Marines debating lateral entry



## Devildoc (May 8, 2017)

Interesting debate on the Corps' needs and what makes a Marine, a Marine.

Every Marine a rifleman no more?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2017)

Cyber Marine -


----------



## Gunz (May 8, 2017)

...the fuck


----------



## Kraut783 (May 8, 2017)

cool tattoo, pretty big though...


----------



## 104TN (May 9, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> cool tattoo, pretty big though...


Should've put it on the small of his back. 'rah?


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2017)

kill.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 9, 2017)

104TN said:


> Should've put it on the small of his back. 'rah?



Should have made the binary actually read something.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 9, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Should have made the binary actually read something.



Yep, that would have been cool


----------



## AWP (May 9, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Should have made the binary actually read something.



I'm not surprised, but am glad to know I wasn't the only one to realize it was just a bunch of crap.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 9, 2017)

AWP said:


> I'm not surprised, but am glad to know I wasn't the only one to realize it was just a bunch of crap.



Well, anything in binary, still ends up having more of a sequence to it in some manner.
Examples:
01010011 01100101 01101101 01110000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01000110 01101001 

01001111 01101111 01110010 01100001 01101000 

01000110 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01000011 01110010 01100001 01111001 01101111 01101110 01110011


----------



## JohnBender (May 11, 2017)

While this happens with some specialty fields, like dental and medical doctors, I think bringing in mid career ranks on the enlisted or officer side undermines the entire rank structure and the idea of trusting your leadership because they've been where you are and beyond. 

I didn't look up to my platoon sergeants because they were the best killers in the world. I looked up to them because they were able to be the best leaders they could be in that operating model and develop us into leaders both within and outside the system. 

Maybe if they kept these nerds in their nerd box and didn't have them be any sort of Marine leaders unless they were some outstanding leader in some capacity. But the Corps loves to make everyone shift around so much that these fucks would end up as 1stSgts and shit. 

Thus, fuck that.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 15, 2017)

I hope he puts an equally large winged-dick on his forearm.


----------

